# Hello, new to this forum...



## Tedster (Jun 2, 2002)

Howdy. My name's Ted, I'm new to the forum. I'm no expert by any stretch, but down the road, if I do my homework...I might be less incompetent.

At any rate, if you all were going to landscape with blinding fall color in mind, or gear a nursery along that line, what types of trees (midwest US) would you be thinking in terms of?

Of course Sugar Maple, Red Maple, Ash, Autumn purple ash, Chinese Pistache, Red Oak, etc...what are some other varieties you would consider?


----------



## Jay Banks (Jun 3, 2002)

<u>Yellow:</u>
Hackberry
Ginkgo
Katsura tree
American Hop Hornbeam

<u>Red:</u>
Black Gum
Sweet Gum

<u>Bronze:</u>
Bald Cypress
Beech


----------



## Tedster (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks, much appreciated!

BTW...My son is interested in the Urban Forestry Program at MU...(Univ. Missouri Columbia)...any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## Jay Banks (Jun 4, 2002)

Have him check out the SSA at
http://www.isa-arbor.com/
for a start.


----------



## Tedster (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks, Jay...will do.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 5, 2002)

Have him check out UW Stevens Point.


----------

